# What's your most common tip amount and how is it received?



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

I had a great tip week, not sure why. Most of them are all $3 in the app.....


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

...found a crumbled dollar bill in my back seat pocket, does that count?


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

SHalester said:


> ...found a crumbled dollar bill in my back seat pocket, does that count?


Count it and please check the appropriate box in my scientific poll. Also, CASH rides go in the tip category of LARGE CASH AMOUNTS...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I did. all tips via the app. Usually $3. Except that dollar bill. But now I check those pockets on a regular basis. :biggrin:


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

It's very awkward to me when somebody gives me a $1 cash tip, I feel like a beggar or panhandler


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

$0 is my most common for sure...always "in the app"


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

When they tell me they will take care of me in the app, I let them know that as soon as they tip, it will automatically rate them 5 stars, in the app, and thank them for their support.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

SHalester said:


> ...found a crumbled dollar bill in my back seat pocket, does that count?


Only if you remove the time 
you lost cleaning out the garbage



Bob Reynolds said:


> When they tell me they will take care of me in the app, I let them know that as soon as they tip, it will automatically rate them 5 stars, in the app, and thank them for their support.


Tell them they will the automatically
get a 1* if they dont tip too....



WNYuber said:


> It's very awkward to me when somebody gives me a $1 cash tip, I feel like a beggar or panhandler
> 
> View attachment 380695


We are...


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

I give them a 3 if they don't tip and they said they would. I figure that's enough damage.


----------

